# Benefits of Milk Thistle



## Cyborg (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok guys, Milk Thistle. It has actually been used since ancient times for its liver regenerating and protective properties. Silymarin is the active alkaloid in this plant. Silymarin has been theorized to not only prevent damage to the liver by toxins but actually to repair damaged liver tissues as well. This is also suggested to be the case in clinical trials. Injectable Silymarin is also in the beginings of being intorduced in hospitals to be administered to patients who have ingested a fatal does of the Death Cap(Amanita Phalloides) mushroom. That lends even more credit to the liver-protective properties of this herb. So in conclusion I personaly think that this is a great weapon to add to any bodybuilders supplement arsenal, and I personally use it, and have for years, even before I was into lifting.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 31, 2012)

I take 600mg a day


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 31, 2012)

Jenner said:


> I take 600mg a day



Yeah, it's good stuff


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 31, 2012)

I was taking 1000 mg a day when I was taking phs.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 31, 2012)

the down regulation of the androgenic receptors in the only bad thing about it.  i dont use it for long periods of time.


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 31, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> the down regulation of the androgenic receptors in the only bad thing about it.  i dont use it for long periods of time.



Interesting. I haven't heard of this. Great point to bring up. Elaborate please.


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 31, 2012)

What kind of time frame would you suggest for taking it?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 31, 2012)

I love it, was taking solo but now take manpowers liver aid pills that include milk thistle


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 1, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> I love it, was taking solo but now take manpowers liver aid pills that include milk thistle



same here.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 1, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> Interesting. I haven't heard of this. Great point to bring up. Elaborate please.



i dont have any data off hand.  but if you search a bit or look at other boards you will see the trend of ppl saying it.  Its not that bad or the end of the world but why use something that, in some cases, has proven to be counter-productive???


IMO, 4-500mg is ok for short periods of time.... (for oral runs)


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 1, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> i dont have any data off hand.  but if you search a bit or look at other boards you will see the trend of ppl saying it.  Its not that bad or the end of the world but why use something that, in some cases, has proven to be counter-productive???
> 
> 
> IMO, 4-500mg is ok for short periods of time.... (for oral runs)


Ok, did a few searches and you are right. There have been studies to show that Silymarin does indeed inhibit function of androgen receptors. I will run it only when doing orals. Very good info, thank you gymrat.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 16, 2012)

Craig89 said:


> Awesome, all done nicely and I'm glad to be here. Well, its new entry with first post.
> I've been in muscle building for a couple of weeks.
> Well, need proper tutorials.



jus ask man.  everyone here will help out.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 16, 2012)

I see we are all reasonable people here.  I've had discussions where the mates were aggressively trying to say MT is worthless, regardless all the studies I pointed out!


----------

